# picture time!!!



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think I've posted pics of bell since I first got her, so here some are :grin:







the're not the best pics, but she's not vary photo genic


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's that little white in the eye that always throws me off in my pics. It's barely visible to my eyes but the camera pics it right up. She's a cutie by the way


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> It's that little white in the eye that always throws me off in my pics. It's barely visible to my eyes but the camera pics it right up. She's a cutie by the way


I know it doesn't matter what angle I take it on lol, thanks she was a big grump today, because I gave her a bath. I also attempted to clip her nails but she wasn't having that so I left her be to play:roll:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

She is so cute!!


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Melanie G. said:


> She is so cute!!


thank you, she is quit a cutie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bell is so pretty! I love the last picture...........evil eye!


----------

